# Thanks for the help!



## yamcha4444 (14 Mar 2015)

Hey everyone, I know I don't post often (I only ever said two other things on this site) but I have been reading posts and replies to posts on a whole bunch of topics ranging from vision standards to CFAT tips for about 2 years now, and now that I'm fairly far in the application process I just wanted to say "thank you" to everyone answering questions on this site, you seriously helped me a lot. 

I have been interested in the armed forces since I was about 7 when I was playing with plastic army men, but never really gave it any serious thought until 10th grade when I had to think about what I would do after High school. Between that time and November 7th I've been just a gentle push away from applying. After some pressure from friends and teachers, me and my ignorant self applied to college while still reading articles on military history, structure, organization, equipment, news and everything in between (this site). So needless to say, I felt really hollow and unfulfilled in college. Basically saying to myself "I'm going to be really happy once I get a Drilling job in this awesome program!" while I somehow knew I felt the opposite.

It wasn't until November of 2014 that I said "Ok..I'm just going to do it" and signed the application form for Naval Communicator and WENG TECH. A day later my application was selected for further processing and I did my CFAT a week later. After a week of trying to learn the multiplication table and long division I did my CFAT in Peterborough and learned my scores were (as the recruiter said) "9/10 for a strong applicant to the trades" . After looking into the trades I was more strongly qualified for, I picked the few I thought were just as interesting and switched my trades to them. I was called about a month later to schedule an interview and medical and I booked it for April.

Now I'm here, I'm proud that I did something I wanted to do for a long time and I'm ready for the challenges that are coming if my application goes through. Without the posts on here, I don't think I would've had the proper knowledge to put my foot firmly into the military door.  

Thanks!


----------



## zulu95 (15 Mar 2015)

Hi there I read your story and was amazed how much it resembles my own. When I got to the part about drilling and peterborough I had to laugh because I'm pretty sure we go to the same school as I'm taking Blasting at fleming frost campus. I've only recently submitted my application so if you want I'd really like to hear from someone who's already gone through most of it.


----------



## yamcha4444 (15 Mar 2015)

That's awesome! The program is great and all, but I have a bigger interest in the military so it wasn't too difficult for me to submit the application. Just remember to study long division and multiplication for the CFAT but keep up the drilling studies in case the process goes belly up. 

Also, take advantage of that free shuttle bus to the main campus and try to book a taxi to the recruiting center from there. They gave me some money for travel expenses, so you might actually make a little money for just going   . The one problem I have with going to Peterborough is that they only come on the third Thursday of each month so you need to make sure you can fit it in your schedule then.

And you might be a little more prepared for BMQ then some people because I don't think Gord is far off from a drill instructor   .

Good luck, and maybe I'll see you around the drilling building


----------



## zulu95 (16 Mar 2015)

Thanks for all the advice! I'll definitely start working on my math skills and will be staying in the program until I'm successful with my application. 

That free shuttle and taxi system is a really good idea I hasn't thought of using it. But especially since I don't have any classes on Thursdays it should work perfectly to get me there and back. 

I haven't had Gord yet but I'll be in some of his classes through the summer and I've heard some interesting stories   

Good luck on your application as well and hopefully I see you around the drilling building sometime. My name's Tyler and I'll be the guy in orange coveralls


----------

